# BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ | Views Privilege Home | 150m | 47 fl | U/C



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Views Privilege Home*

*Location:* Balneário Camboriú, Santa Catarina, Brazil 
*Type:* Residence
*Construction start:* November 2013

Source












































​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

U/C









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627814&page=2


----------

